
The Way I Work: Matt Mullenweg - stevenjames
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090601/the-way-i-work-matt-mullenweg.html
======
johnnybgoode
Some aspects of the bubble lifestyle irritate me, but this was an interesting
read.

 _In my home office, I have two large, 30-inch computer monitors -- a Mac and
a PC. They share the same mouse and keyboard, so I can type or copy and paste
between them. I'll typically do Web stuff on the Mac and e-mail and chat stuff
on the PC._

What does this actually mean? A Mac with a virtualized Windows instance on one
of the monitors?

 _I do my best stuff midmorning and superlate at night, from 1 to 5 in the
morning. Some people don't need sleep. I actually do need sleep. I just sleep
all the time. I'll catch naps in the afternoon, or I'll take a 20-minute
snooze in the office -- just all the time. Our business is 24 hours. Our guys
in Europe come online at midnight. Sometimes, I will go out at night, come
home from the bar at 2 or 3 a.m., and then go to work._

This has to take a toll, right?

~~~
simonw
It probably means he's using <http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/> \- I've used
it for similar things (typing on a Mac laptop, with a second monitor hooked up
to a Linux desktop) and it's a brilliant solution.

~~~
johnnybgoode
Ah, thank you.

~~~
wizard_2
I find it chokes up on some types of clipboard objects between the pc and mac
and then I have to restart the service to get it to behave again. Plain text
it usually does alright, but text from the web (unicode maybe?) causes the
copy/paste to break

~~~
dugmartin
I've found it chokes on unicode - converting it down to Latin 1 (ISO 8859-1).
I still love it though - been using it for several years.

------
chanux
Nice tool. Nice reason.

"I decided to do it because I was worried about my mom. She hadn't started a
blog yet, but I had this crazy fear that when she did, she'd be bombarded by
spam for Viagra and think that had something to do with what I did all day."

Matt's reason for creating Akismet.

And I like the way he ends up.

"My mom started a blog a couple of weeks ago. Six years into this, and we
finally made it easy enough for my mom to use."

Increase usability. A goal any product should try to gain.

------
bonsaitree
I'd recognize those Shindo Latour loudspeakers anywhere. That's a serious
audiophile system costing more than a typical U.S. automobile.

~~~
chaosmachine
And yet, he's wearing headphones.

~~~
photomatt
They asked me to wear headphones for the shoot because it was in an original
version of the story, I very rarely use those headphones anymore -- they're
more from my in-office days.

------
Hexstream
This resonates strongly with me:

"People write a lot of comments on my blog, and I actually read and manually
approve every comment before it gets posted. I think the broken-windows theory
-- that a broken window or graffiti in a neighborhood begets more of the same
-- applies online. One bad comment engenders 10 more. I'll happily approve a
comment from someone who completely disagrees with everything I believe in,
but if I get a positive comment with a curse word in it, I'll edit it out. My
blog is like my living room. If someone was acting out in my house, I'd ask
that person to leave."

------
bemmu
I was wowed by "we track 500 to 600 statistics".

~~~
ovi256
Stat geek ? Becoming one too ! I'll track yours if you'll track mine.

------
c00p3r
Yeah. It is time to save on all those offices, leased lines, and owning a
hardware. Laptop, 3G, code.google.com and aws.amazon.com or some self-managed
dedicated server. That is already established way to work in US. Now it is
time to expand to so-called third world.

~~~
piranha
You're late. It's expanded already. :P

~~~
c00p3r
It is only true for 3G. ^_^

